
PubNub is Faster than iMessage - ajb413
https://www.pubnub.com/blog/pubnub-chatengine-is-faster-than-imessage/
======
millzlane
It looks like apple just has a slower animation to show the read receipt.

~~~
stephenblum
Yes you are right regarding the visuals, essentially you can not be certain
unless you check the datagrams on the network using tcpdump ( or wireshark for
GUI ).

